
There's no way to query an address in brooklyn on Google maps - ixtli
https://www.google.com/maps?q=55+Water+Street,+Brooklyn,+NY+11201&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi2oJSYxofgAhVSneAKHXi1BdkQ_AUIDigB
======
ixtli
To be clear, whats happening here is that 55 Water St, Brooklyn, NY 11201 will
always produce a pin for 55 Water St New York, NY 10004. Notably, 55 Water
Street, The Empire Stores, Brooklyn, NY 11201 (which is a very strange way to
format an address including the name of a store) will result in the correct
location. Basically every dependent service is affected by this including
Lyft, Seamless, and Uber.

Interesting as well is that there's no clear way to submit a bug report to
google when the search results are wrong because its not technically an issue
with the map data.

~~~
mtmail
If you have local knowledge, can you add the address to
[https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/250402627](https://www.openstreetmap.org/way/250402627)
(edit button, similar to wikipedia, just more visual editor)? It won't end up
in Google database but many others (Apple Maps uses OSM data in many
countries).

I work in geocoding myself
([https://opencagedata.com/](https://opencagedata.com/)) and can't quite see
why Google engine would misplace the result here. Lots of users mistype zip
codes so they're sometimes discarded when another full match is found.

------
mattcosta7
Having worked there, I confirm it's a pain, since this issue is pervasive to
any service using those. People often have to mid-direct their deliveries,
cars, etc to nearby addresses (54, across the street, works fine)

~~~
mattcosta7
I've also had to fight with both Uber, Lyft and Seamless for refunds on mis-
services to this address multiple times

------
altgeek
Whoa, yeah, I tried "55 water st, brooklyn,ny" in maps.google.com and it
dropped the pin in Manhattan (the gigantic office 55 Water building that
houses DTCC.)

